# Sick or not ??



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
I have 22 birds (Birmingham & Baldy Feather foot rollers) aged between 4-9months, which I am just starting to fly. They are in a coop about 8 foot wide by 5 foot deep and about 8 foot high. At this stage I am not to sure about the sexes, so couldnt be sure about the ratio of cox's and hen's. 

Anyhow about 6-10 of them have lost quite a few feathers around the neck, which I think is from fighting. Also the feathers around these birds faces look a little scrappy. I am not sure if the birds are sick or this is just the result of typical behaviour. The other birds all look really good and their feathers and coats are in excellent condition.

Can anyone provide some advise?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have more cocks than hens and they are in that space together.. then as you know there is fighting going on.. that causes stress..and feather loss, it can be a physcial symptom of fighting and a symptom of canker as well.. check down the thoat of a few of them and see if you see any growths.. if none.. then young birds go through a molt before they get all their adult feathers... so it may be that.. or that space is just too small for that many birds.. 20 should be the max.. but if it is a kit box type thing.. then usually they keep those dark.. but that is for a flying team already ready to fly....another thing to check is for external parasites..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They are molting! Bully fighting gets the top of their head feathers worn out and not necessarily on the necks. The ones molting are the younger ones. So you got no problem!


----------

